# my Chinchillas (pic heavy)



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

they are so cute.


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

Bramble and Jasper 
Gracie


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

Lilly (violet)







Millie (wilson white)


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

Lottie(brown velvet)
Misty (beige)


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

Nessie (violet)
Precious (**** ebony )
Wispa (standard grey)


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

Nigel (old carpet bag looking one lol)
Opal (beige violet)


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

Sooty (black and white cross)
Tansey (tan)


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

Willow (beige ) blind 
Thistle (violet)


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Wow, that's a lot of chinchillas!! I love chinchillas...they're so soft and have such personalities  I was really surprised when I learned how long they live! How old is your oldest?


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

Nigel and Molly are my oldest two they are about 12/13 years old
I do have 29 all together but some were reluctant to have their piccies taken lol


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

wow, that's a lot of cuteness!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Wow, you said pic heavy but you didn't say how cute they are. Have you bred them, rescued them or bought them? Think I'm right in saying they have sand baths but do you have to groom them? You've certainly got your hands full there, what does Ruby think of them?


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

we have bred a few, bought a few and rescued alot
they do have sand baths but I dont have to groom them 
if they were show quality chins then they get groomed but mine are just pets 
Ruby sees them alot and most are ok with her going into their shed 
some on the other hand try and pull bits of her through the bars and chew her lol


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Owww Steph I want to come visit your chinnies LOL thank you for finally getting round to posting photos bless Nigel I was going to ask how old he was but you have answered that, love them all but Dusty, Sooty, and Thistle:heartbeat and poor Willow so sweet does he have to be kept apart from the others due to being blind or do the others just accept him.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

They are all so cute...but my pick would be Gracie, love that little face.


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

Gracie is a munch she loves humans but not too keen on other chinnies she puts up with Thistle her partner but she doesnt like babies in fact she killed one of her first babies and I rescued the other two from her one of which I reared (holly)she had to be fed every 2 hours day and night and spent most of her baby hood living down my top the other (Berry) sadly died I bred her again hoping it was a one off and she had Nessie but she was the same with her so Nessie was raised by another mum
Willow is a girlie and she lives on her own now simply because she hates chinnies she is fine as long as she knows you are there but has been known to nip if she is frightened, when she runs around on the floor of the shed you would never guess she was blind
Nigel is a proper little old man he looks uncared for and battered and bruised but thats just the way he is he is really funny though
I have another old girl Molly she is also 12/13 ish and blind but looks quite young I shall have to get a piccie of her 
Thistle is just a doll he could charm the birds from the trees lol


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Aww they are cute. It is a shame I am so allergic to them. How much time a day does it take to care for them all?


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

it isnt often that people are allergic to them Lisa 
they take a couple of hours a day to feed clean up after and play with 
here is another one this is Aggie she has narcalepsy 
she falls asleep and falls of things so is usually surrounded by her 5 cage mates who do like to look after her


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

they are so cute. my sister and i get into an argument often about fur coats. I would love it if people would give up fur coats. And they (all your babies) are the reason I dont wear fur.
love em
beth, moose and angel


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

They are beautiful Steph, I had a friend who used to keep them & they must be just about the softest fur of any animal..... that is as long as you can manage to catch them...lol!!

Thanks for sharing


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

OMG How cute are they. Lovely little furries, I want one now!


----------



## ilovemydogs (Jan 22, 2009)

Chinchillas are so cute. Your group is gorgeous. I didn't know there were different colors. I thought they were all grey. I came close to getting one a while ago. I just couldn't find the room for a cage.


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

I have a few diferent colours but wasnt able to collect all the colours there are 
Precious (the jet black one) and Tansey (the tan) are the most colectable ones I have 
here is a list of all the colours and names of my current chinnies

**** beige- Willow, Nancy
hetro beige- Bramble, Milo, Mommy Fudge, Honey, Maple, Phoebe freckle, 
Mommy Mollie and Baby Millie 
beige violet- Misty, Opal
brown velvet - Lottie
standards- Wispa, Nigel, Jasper, Bonnie, Little Louie
hetro ebony- Maisie
**** ebony- Precious
tan- Tansey
wilson white- Gracie, Sooty
white violet-Holly wolly little fluff, Aggie, Dusty
violet- Thistle, Lilly little bit, naughty Nessie

I have also had a black velvet and a ebony white in the past but they have gone of to chinnie heaven along with a few others from here


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

ilovemydogs said:


> Chinchillas are so cute. Your group is gorgeous. I didn't know there were different colors. I thought they were all grey. I came close to getting one a while ago. I just couldn't find the room for a cage.


I ran out of room in the house so my hubbie made me an insulated shed with air conditioning for the summer so they live in style lol


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

They are just so cute. I would love to have one but hubby says no. So I will live thru your pictures. Do any of them like to cuddle with you?


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Wow, that's alot of Chinchilla's and they are all beautiful. We have 1, his name is Peanut and we've had him since he was just a few months old and now he'll be 14 years old in June. I thought it was hard cleaning the poop up after just 1 so I can't even fathom that times 29. Good for you. They are wonderful little animals.


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

love the black one.


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

I simply adore chinchillas!But with a golden and a cat in an apartment....At least for now it's not possible.Your chinchillas are so beautiful Ruby's mom!I want one so bad!!!!!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

wow!! They are gorgeous!! I have only held one once in a pet shop and it bit me!! I still really like them though, they are sooooo soft!


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

most of them like cuddles but on their own terms 
I used to have one name Flea who used to sit either on my shoulder so his tail looked like a moustache or he sat under my chin so I wore him like a scarf he was a real cuddle bum but I lost him a few years ago to malocclusion (his teeth grew wrong and grew into his jaw bones) it is a condition that effects alot of chinnies I have lost 4 to it so far
as for chinnie poo thats one of the main reasons I now have a shed lol


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

I shall try and get some cuddle pictures


----------

